# Paradise Express



## Guy Bacos (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's something I put together about 2 months ago but never got around to posting it.

Paradise Express

Guy


----------



## michaelv (Jan 14, 2012)

A miraculous piece of musical imagination, Guy, with a characteristic unpredictability. I would never have guessed you would have ended it without a locomotive rhythm, but obviously this train's last stop was heaven itself.

I loved the Stavinskyesque rhythmic asymmetry, and those beautiful French dissonances. Right up my street. Or is it traintrack? And the unexpected deliciously melancholy choral section was sublime.

Another vibrant and incandescent tone poem.


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm adding this to my Guy bacos collection. 

I love the mood you created with this piece. Very effective. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 14, 2012)

A fantastic piece of work Guy - both inspiring and refreshing. 

I love the musical atmosphere you create on this sonic journey. And, its quite a nice acoustic ambience you've created for these instruments too which makes the instruments sound as if they're from a new library.

And I enjoy it just as much after listening more than few times.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 15, 2012)

top class.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2012)

What a great composition and arrangement, Guy! And also I like the sound!

Guy, in my head I can listen to this piece, played by a real orchestra. I think it would be much worth it to record this with a real orchestra!

Absolutely great!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 15, 2012)

After listening again I have a question: Guy, what have you done with the VSL strings.....? I think I have never heared them sounding si fine.....?!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I enjoyed listening.


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazing piece!!!

He seemed to use VSL instruments only and mixed it with MIR Pro and the Vienna Konzerthaus Venue. Details see here: http://www.vsl.co.at/Player2.aspx?Lang=1&DemoID=5879

Marco


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2012)

Guy?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Yes it's done with MIR (Mac), my first MIR demo, so Gunther, yes, this is why the different acoustic. 

I'm glad to see some good reactions about the composition side, cause I never thought much of this piece and it was Michael Vickerage who twisted my arm to post it, and when Michael talks, you listen! :twisted:


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 17, 2012)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Jan 17 said:


> I'm glad to see some good reactions about the composition side, cause I never thought much of this piece and it was Michael Vickerage who twisted my arm to post it, and when Michael talks, you listen! :twisted:



Since when was a composer the best judge of their own work?

I listened to this the other day and thought I must write a nice compliment here but, on listening again today I can only say bravo and invite those who would argue till the cows come home about this and that new library. Their significance is dependent on the material to be performed.

Thanks for sharing.

Ray


----------



## michaelv (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry about the arm, Guy. I hope you're recovering......


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 18, 2012)

rayinstirling @ Tue Jan 17 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Tue Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to see some good reactions about the composition side, cause I never thought much of this piece and it was Michael Vickerage who twisted my arm to post it, and when Michael talks, you listen! :twisted:
> ...



Thanks for you comment Ray!

I won't disagree with your point, I think it's the same for all libraries too.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a really good one, Guy. Very inventive and full of surprises. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Alex Temple (Jan 18, 2012)

Good work! I love the harmonies. This is one of my favorite pieces I've heard from you. As others have said, this piece is full of surprises, and I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## Odin (Jan 19, 2012)

That was awesome! I especially enjoyed the part with the choir.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you guys for listening and commenting!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but after listening to this piece in my new studio I have to say that I am so very much impressed with your new sound, Guy. Absolutely great! 

MIR: It seems that it enchants the library, sound-wise.

Again, well done, Guy!


----------

